# Light meter question:Sekonic L308b or L308s



## hahastar (Sep 22, 2006)

Only L308s listed on sekonic's website. what is the difference between these two?


----------



## hahastar (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll venture a guess....  is one a stobe meter?


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 22, 2006)

I did a quick search...  they're both strobe meters.  Seems like the S is just the latest incarnation of the B.


----------



## hahastar (Sep 22, 2006)

yes. they both are strobe meters. I guess S is a little better than B.


----------

